# Pink salt???



## thisnameworks

Hey guys,I've noticed over the past few years on food network shows I watch almost everyone uses it when brining just about everything.Is it REALLY necessary for everything brinned or JUST meat that is to be cured without hot or cold smoke?I've been smoking for about 6yrs now and have never used it and have never had an issue with preservation,that being said when I smoke jerky,fish etc its only around for about 24 hrs hahaha.

Does anyone have an idea as to where id be able to get some prague powder,pink salt,whatever the kids are calling it these days,in Canada?I live in Ottawa if that helps at all.what type of store would i find it at?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## badbob

TNW, good morning. I get most of my supplies mail order. Try Sausage Maker for starters, they sponsor this site and they are pretty reasonable. I have used them and have always been satisfied with their products and service. Hope this was a help to you.


----------



## daveomak

Sausage Maker has made every effort to help our Canadian friends get the necessary supplies for smoking, curing etc... Here is their Canadian friendly website that explains duty, gst etc...   They are a great sponsor of this website and I can recommend them and their products....  Dave 

http://www.sausagemaker.com/canada.aspx


----------



## sound1

There are many sources for curing supplies. http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=237_12

Are you sure they are curing and not just brining...two very different concepts..Tis confusing but there are many types of salt...kosher, sea, table and yes  Himalayan pink salt that has nothing to with any nitrates and or nitrites.

For safety reasons, be careful and learn which one is safe and proper for what you are attempting to accomplish.


----------



## thisnameworks

Thanks for all the links!

I am asking about the curing salt(93.75% table salt,6.25% nitrite)and how important it actually is to curing and brining as I've never used it,however,i've never made bacon,smoked meat,pastrami or any of the meats I see it being used for in the curing or brining process.

I always have used kosher salt and sometime add in a little smoked sea salt to my brines.

Mike


----------



## smokinhusker

I use Pink Salt (Cure#1) in all my cured foods (bacon, jerky, snack sticks, summer sausage, Canadian Bacon, kielbasa) pretty much anything that is going to be smoked low and slow or cold smoked. No I don't use it for brisket, pork butt etc as the smoker temp is generally a higher than for the other mentioned foods.


----------



## s2k9k

BadBob said:


> TNW, good morning. I get most of my supplies mail order. Try Sausage Maker for starters, they sponsor this site and they are pretty reasonable. I have used them and have always been satisfied with their products and service. Hope this was a help to you.





DaveOmak said:


> Sausage Maker has made every effort to help our Canadian friends get the necessary supplies for smoking, curing etc... Here is their Canadian friendly website that explains duty, gst etc...   They are a great sponsor of this website and I can recommend them and their products....  Dave
> 
> http://www.sausagemaker.com/canada.aspx


Bumping up the sponsor!!!


----------



## fpnmf

thisnameworks said:


> Thanks for all the links!
> 
> I am asking about the curing salt(93.75% table salt,6.25% nitrite)and how important it actually is to curing and brining as I've never used it,however,i've never made bacon,smoked meat,pastrami or any of the meats I see it being used for in the curing or brining process.
> 
> I always have used kosher salt and sometime add in a little smoked sea salt to my brines.
> 
> Mike


http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## chef jimmyj

thisnameworks said:


> Thanks for all the links!
> 
> I am asking about the curing salt(93.75% table salt,6.25% nitrite)and how important it actually is to curing and brining as I've never used it,however,i've never made bacon,smoked meat,pastrami or any of the meats I see it being used for in the curing or brining process.
> 
> I always have used kosher salt and sometime add in a little smoked sea salt to my brines.
> 
> Mike


Salt only Cures and Brines have their place but with the Meats you name above you just will never get them right without using Cure#1(Nitrite Curing Salt), especially the great Smoked Meat you Northern Boys are used to...Take a look at the Smoked Meat from Schwartz's, you can't get that Pink color without it...JJ


----------



## venture

Please do the research that other trusted members have recommended.

Curing and brining are different processes no matter how much they may look the same sometimes.

To make matters even more confusing, we sometimes use cures for color and flavor even when the actual "cure" is not needed:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96273/pops-original-bacon-on-a-stick-wet-brine-method

While I don't often use that recipe, I sure wouldn't be without it.  A prime example when a cure used when one is not required for food safety.

In other cases, omitting the cure will generate huge food safety problems.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## zalbar

Ok this hreads a bit old but I figured I should post up the info since people pay exorbitant prices by online ordering.

You can buy 1kg bags of cure 1 or cure 2 for $5 at BSA

http://www.bsa.ca/en/contact

One thing to note though is that they do not dye theirs pink, so keep it stored separately and far away from any other salts.


----------



## gtrchef

Ready Cure - Nicastros on Merivale Road. The Sausage Kitchen and Lavergnes also sell sodium nitrite (pink curing salt or "cure")...


----------

